# >braixen pixel art



## Alex4U (Oct 19, 2016)

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO, SCHOOL *DO(ot) IT AGAIN*
*MORE  FREAKING HOMEWORK. AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA*

Let's forget that, i just want to share my pixel art of my waifu braixen i just drawed when i was bored (*AGAIN*) in the school 

PS: Im practicing how 2 draw Braixen's body 101
i didn't drawed the wand of braixen because i don't have brown color x_x


----------



## migles (Oct 19, 2016)

Alex4U said:


> i don't have brown color


white people disgust me


----------



## Alex4U (Oct 20, 2016)

migles said:


> white people disgust me


> because u need a life, like me


----------



## Alex4U (Oct 21, 2016)

Well, maybe im not the best posting draws here, but you posted to this shit, im not feeling alone <3


----------

